# 8n hydraulics problem



## newford8nguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello, I've got a problem with my old Ford: I was plowing snow last night and the hydraulics just quit. The control arm appears to be connected, I felt to the bottom and it seems to be ok, I'd think if it wasn't it would be obvious? The next thing is the relief valve: when the pto is engaged there is some "turbulence" in the oil looking through dip stick access hole to the right and no turbulence when pto is disengaged. Is this normal? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

sorry for delay...

could be one of two things...you are out of hydraulic fluid

or youre playing with settings on the tractor that caused it


you could ask the same question at http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/nboard/index.html

hope this helps


----------

